# We're being bullied on Instagram :(



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Bullied might be exaggeration, still Elly's Instagram account is under attack by a group of people 

A few days ago, one lady asked me not to use one particular tag, since she has been using it for a few month for her pictures of her daughter wearing new clothes.

However, my Instagram ID, our business name, .com domain, facebook page, and so many other things are under that same name, I explained and said let's just share it.

I blurred our domains since I'm not a vendor on SM...
but here's what's happening.










I guess they are being passive-aggresive...
My husband is so bummed out cause he never imagined ANYBODY say anything bad to our little dog.


I'm rather new to Instagram, but isn't hashtag supposed to share?
I feel like I'm back in middle school haha...
I thought about deleting all those comments, but it's not likely they're gonna stop harrasing me and Elly!!

It's not like they're using curse word..so I can't report those to Instagram.
omg, really what can I do? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ignore them. No one owns hashtags. Their sense of self importance is laughable.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, and definitely delete and (if you'd like) report abuse on those comments. It's your photo. You are free to delete them if you want to.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I also am not aware of anyone having an exclusive right to a hashtag. I'd delete all the comments and continue on. They're just being jerks and you've proven you own a business with that name. Maybe all of us on Instagram should start using that hashtag for all our malt pix. That'll show them! LOL!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

And they are jealous because Elly is cute.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my! Delete it and report it. There is a bunch of sf entitled people out there. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm now following you - Dominic & Benjamin. Let me go check that loser 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd rather see Elly than their stupid kid.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, ladies! My head is much clear now thanks to your comments. I was so upset and thought about being passive-aggresive as well, but that's not the way..
I'm sure I'll be able to laugh about this in the near future. Especially how sad my husband was. He's a born to be a lawyer type of guy, I've never seen him angry(which is scary!) never won an argument. But when it comes to Elly, he's just a big silly and sweetest guy ever 

And Aastha!! I didn't know you're Gustave's mommy! (sorry, I'm not good with names!)
Mieka must be the new girl. I just saw her pics, she's just lovely..Janet(Sneakers' mom) mention you guys had playdate together right before you got Mieka. I thought what a small world, I'd better keep that secret. Haha. 

Thank you again Aastha, Celeta, Mags, Beatriz, and Pam! SM is the best.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I'd rather see Elly than their stupid kid.


LMAO I wrote to the crazy lady on IG and almost said her kids cloths were not even cute but I felt that would be too low. Now I wish I had done it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Emma, you should IG more pics of your cute designs. I think your style is pretty rare and beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe I"m lucky. I don't know how Instagram works nor plan to. I can't take how nasty people can be. Good luck with it.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

That's so rude of the last person who commented.:angry:
They're all ganging up on you to get their way. Very low, seriously! I agree with the others who say you should keep your hashtag and delete their comments.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am going to start using that hashtag too with Obi and owen's pics. Can U make some boy clothes? They'd be happy to model #eloisecloset clothes!!!! No one owns a hashtag! That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard on Instagram.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

I deleted except the original request and our answer. "That poor dog" comment was particularly hurtful to me though...:'-( I know I shouldn't care but she does have better life that her mommy and daddy lol. I couldn't tell my mom that we signed her up for doggy swimming pool 'cause I know she'll tell me I'm insane haha


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I am going to start using that hashtag too with Obi and owen's pics. Can U make some boy clothes? They'd be happy to model #eloisecloset clothes!!!! No one owns a hashtag! That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard on Instagram.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, definitely  I'll post some pics soon! :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Emmayui said:


> I deleted except the original request and our answer. "That poor dog" comment was particularly hurtful to me though...:'-( I know I shouldn't care but she does have better life that her mommy and daddy lol. I couldn't tell my mom that we signed her up for doggy swimming pool 'cause I know she'll tell me I'm insane haha


Don't let that comment hurt you- it's not true one bit. They are just trying to be hurtful on purpose. Elly is well-loved and brings so much joy into your lives, don't let stupid people take that away from you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Don't let that comment hurt you- it's not true one bit. They are just trying to be hurtful on purpose. Elly is well-loved and brings so much joy into your lives, don't let stupid people take that away from you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for your word Marisa..!
BTW we had a couple of doggy picnic with another Aria Maltese "Rem" we just fell in love with him.. Elly's not from a reputable breeder since we didn't know well enough back then, but someday we want to bring Elly's brother from a good breeder. :wub:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I find that people who are not pet parents think pet parents are insane for loving their dog more than anything. Maybe these people are like that, so don't worry about their comments. Just delete them if it's annoying to see. 😊

Dogs with clothes are adorable. Kids with clothes are just normal and appropriate. It's nothing special. Keep using that hash tag. That's what hash tags are for.

P.S. Your dog is adorable. And so are the clothes 😀 Simba likes wearing clothes... When you make boy clothes let me know, I'd be interested


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

You are right- they are bullies... your dog is adorable- I'm following you now too!


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

chicklet and simba said:


> I find that people who are not pet parents think pet parents are insane for loving their dog more than anything. Maybe these people are like that, so don't worry about their comments. Just delete them if it's annoying to see. 😊
> 
> Dogs with clothes are adorable. Kids with clothes are just normal and appropriate. It's nothing special. Keep using that hash tag. That's what hash tags are for.
> 
> ...


I used to repaint dolls for living and I was doing really well money-wise  but my parents were so against me doing it. They wanted me to be more mainstream-ish. Since I got Elly I started making dog clothing and then suddenly their support was just, immense. I guess when people asks my parents would be less embarrassed now lol.
History sort of repeated for me and finally I think I learned my lesson  
I love my dog, and what I do, do not care what people think!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ugh it gets me angry when I see people making rude comments like that to other people that are not even doing anything wrong! You did nothing wrong, you just brightened up a lot of people's days with that cuute picture . Never let someone's rude comments get to you or stop you from doing something, if they are acting immature and rude without reasoning, their opinions automatically lose validation from my point of view. Someone that can't be mature and respectful about something, probably has nothing smart to say on that subject. 




hoaloha said:


> I am going to start using that hashtag too with Obi and owen's pics. Can U make some boy clothes? They'd be happy to model #eloisecloset clothes!!!! No one owns a hashtag! That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard on Instagram.
> 
> That's such a great idea! LOL, they didn't want cute pictures of one doggy with her hashtag, well now they'll have three cute doggies!
> 
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm happy to see that you delete those comments. They will stop, no one can handle a bunch of #crazydoglady ! 
I see you have a bunch of new followers already. Instagram is fun, really fun. Dominic even has a girlfriend from Thailand he has met on IG lmao



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I'm happy to see that you delete those comments. They will stop, no one can handle a bunch of #crazydoglady !
> I see you have a bunch of new followers already. Instagram is fun, really fun. Dominic even has a girlfriend from Thailand he has met on IG lmao
> 
> 
> ...


Aww that is so cute! And yes, definitely meeting new friends on Instagram made IG more fun for me! Why didn't I start sooner?  
I also just ordered waterproof phone case to take more fun pictures of Elly


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

We are now following you too . Eff them,they sound like total idiots.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I have Instagram installed and even took a couple of pics with it but I'm not sure how to follow anyone. But I think you were too nice to this person. I would've told her that since you have a business with that name, if anyone has a sole right to that hash tag, it would be you and she should change hers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow that was so rude of them. No one owns a hashtag - as long as you're tagging accurately(which you are), it's fine 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agreee with the others!!! I enjoy following you and my other peeps here from SM on Instagram!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm following you now too! That lady puts a ton if hash tags on her pix so I'm still floored she asked you to quit using that one! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

It is really nice meeting you all on IG! 
Why don't we start using #spoiledmaltese so it would be easier to find each others?!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok, I couldn't resist. I just figured out how to use hash tags there and your post was the first (and only so far) I used it on. So, I just posted on it. I'm pam_boulware. I hope you don't mind. 

Yes! I think using #spoiledmaltese is a great idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Ok, I couldn't resist. I just figured out how to use hash tags there and your post was the first (and only so far) I used it on. So, I just posted on it. I'm pam_boulware. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Yes! I think using #spoiledmaltese is a great idea!
> 
> ...


well said! I don't mind at all  Thank you:wub:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

That just made me so mad!! The last comments were rude. I'd post many people would rather see my dog more than someones child!! I know I'm harsh. Lol.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

if you like, you can set your instagram account to private. Only the ones you accept to follow can see and comment  

I share my Instagram account with a lil over 100 people & all is good. Youtube account on the other hand isn't private and there, we get similar comments to the ones you get here. Not cool. I would just ignore them if I didn't want to set the account to private.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

We're following, I'm sugaboo1974


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Emmayui said:


> well said! I don't mind at all  Thank you:wub:


You're welcome! 

Have you thought about getting a trademark for your business's name? I don't know how expensive they are though or where you even go to get one. I have a fb page I'd started when I was thinking about selling children's clothes I make. I also use the same name on etsy as I use on fb. Well, the other day when I did a search, I found that someone else has started using that same name as mine. Only, they have a space between the two words. Mine is SmockedTots and theirs is Smocked Tots. Maybe I should look into getting a trademark myself, lol. But neither of us has contacted the other. So it's all good with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Have you thought about getting a trademark for your business's name? I don't know how expensive they are though or where you even go to get one. I have a fb page I'd started when I was thinking about selling children's clothes I make. I also use the same name on etsy as I use on fb. Well, the other day when I did a search, I found that someone else has started using that same name as mine. Only, they have a space between the two words. Mine is SmockedTots and theirs is Smocked Tots. Maybe I should look into getting a trademark myself, lol. But neither of us has contacted the other. So it's all good with us.
> 
> ...


My husband said about 400 bucks.. He actually mentioned trademark on the day I posted this lol. There are tons of documents on Trademarks Home
It looks like jibberish to me though...:smilie_tischkante:
We might actually do it since Elly's got her own attorney :thumbsup:, and it's actually cheaper than acquiring .com domain without dash between the words. 
I'll let you know how it turns out if we decide to go through with it, but I haven't made 400 bucks from this business yet :HistericalSmiley:


----------

